# make/gcc for Mac OS?



## vito (Aug 14, 2009)

where can I get make/gcc (and other GNU utils for developers) for Mac OS?

thanks in advance.


----------



## fryke (Aug 14, 2009)

Install the Developer Tools from your original installation media. gcc (including make, of course) is contained.


----------



## vito (Aug 15, 2009)

I installed Rudix. it works very good. thanks for your advice as well


----------

